# Ohio tractor show Aug. 5-7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show has EVERYTHING! Toys, crafts, tractor pulls, entertainment, kids pedal tractor pull, combine demolition derby, food, square dancing, and much more! Here is a link:

http://morrowcountytractor.homestead.com/2005FarmDaysSchedule.html


----------

